# 02 No tail lights



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Greetings All,
I was wondering if someone could straighten me out. Long story short I used a dimmer wire as a ground(Red / Blue wire). I have since corrected this issue, however, I still do no have console lights (Radio & comfort controls are out but dash are working) nor do I have tail lights. I have tested EVERY fuse that I could locate(Under dash & hood). I have not found a fuse that controls the console or tail lights. I located a red / yellow wire that is the 'hot' wire. I followed this as far as I could. It has power at the fuse box, but does not at the dimmer. I even hot wired the dimmer switch in which case I again have console lights but still no tail lights. Is there a fuse buried somewhere I'm missing, or is it as simple as a bad bulb that takes out both tails and the console. Anyone have any ideas or experience with this issue? I was not able to locate any other posted pertaining to this problem.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tail light issue corrected*

I thought I’d update everyone as to what happened with my tail lamps. It would seem that Nissan does not want to give out any information as they are attempting to keep their shops full, which I can understand. Each service writer and part’s counter person wanted me to come in and let the shop ‘scope’ the car for an initial fee of $110 an hour. Well, I took the vehicle to AutoZone. Obviously, the scope returned no failures as basically they only read codes mostly associated with the check engine light which wasn’t on. A friend came by who is a little more electronically savvy then myself. After running through a barrage of questions, and checking the same things I had already, we figured out that all the parking light we out on the vehicle. My friend was aware of the fact that the center console lights do not display when you have an exterior lighting problem. This is to alert you that you have an issue. He believed the problem to be fuse or module related. I told him I checked the fuse box under the dash, and the 1 under the hood. Being used to American automobiles, here is where I made my mistake. There are 2 (TWO) fuse boxes under the hood! The one that contains the light fuses is just behind the passenger side head lamp. I wanted to follow up as I’m sure I’m not the only person unaware of this additional fuse box, and if I am, well chalk it up to another lesson learned.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

wow, I like you had no clue of the second fuse box, thanks for the additional post man, a lesson learned


----------

